# Ground & Formed Bacon - Loaves and Cased



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Normally just make the ground & formed bacon (venison/pork mix here) in loaves for bacon slices, but decided to stuff some of this batch in casings so we could have round slices for sandwiches. Smoked this batch with a blend of maple, hickory and cherry and when it was done fridged for the night.


-----

Next day sliced and vacuum sealed up the bacon...


-----


-----

Just had to make some bacon, egg and cheese biscuits for breakfast...


-----



Will definitely be making both loafed and cased ground & formed bacon from now on, the round slices are just too handy!
Thanks for looking!


----------

